# Barking



## Ant Nay (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello All,

I wanted to see if anyone has (or had) an issue with barking and hyperactivity 

Oscar is 6 months old now and he is trained to go inside on a pad, but we try to socialize him and walk him as much as possible. He actually just graduated from Puppy class (we took him to the PetSmart class) and that helped with sit and settle and come and wait and so on...but when we walk him (or try to) all he does is pull REALLY hard on his leash and barks at everything and it gets to a point where he is so “locked into” the barking or the pulling that he does not respond to me/us.
He barks at other dogs and people. In class he barked often and after about 6 weeks he stopped. He only barked when another dog approached him, but before that he would bark if the dog was in his line of sight.

Our trainer suggested a barking collar ..our vet said use a toy to distract him, but he is very tough to walk...is this something that will improve over time as he grows or are there things we need to do now so he stops.

I appreciate any suggestions or success stories
Thanks
A&N


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I have a problem with Daisy barking a lot too. If you aren't playing directly with her she likes to bark at you. She's also very hyper. She never sleeps or lays down very long unless she's put up at night. I would like to break her of her barking so much, but I can't figure out how to do it.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I have posted before about my aunt's Lhaso- he was a holy terror. He barked non-stop and was agressive. She used Bark Busters for her training. And her dog is delight to be around now. They taught her that when he barks- do not yell "stop" or "no", but to _whisper_ his name. This forces him to be quiet to hear you. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks! I will try that!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I've been trying the whispering thing but it doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We had this problem with Scooby when someone came to the door and we used the squirt bottle approach, now all I do is tell him I am going to get the squirt bottle and he stops, or I just show him and it works wonders with him.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I've tried the squirt bottle and it didn't work. She actually loved it! I was like that just defeats the purpose! She's such a funny dog.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacey_@Oct 21 2005, 09:12 AM
> *I've tried the squirt bottle and it didn't work. She actually loved it! <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=111987*


[/QUOTE]










I had a cat that would open his mouth to _catch_ the water from the squirt bottle!!! 

Those kind of animals are the toughest to train, but man I love an animal with attitude!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I know what you mean! She has always had spunk. I think that's why I love her so much, but she can be a pain. She is so cute though that you can't be mad at her!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Tried the squirt bottle, rattleing a can, ultra sonic? noice maker, ignoring, yelling, picking up before someone knocks on the door, doing what the dog wisperer said to do, stopping and standing still until they stop barking (they think I am playing a game of statues I think). Now I have even tried the wispering their names. That doesn't work because they are barking too loud to even begin to hear me wisper their names














I know there is some magic way to get them to stop and I am determinded to find it. So if you find it first please let me know but please speak up because I think they have deafened me


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I am having a canine behavior specialist come to our house to work with me and the 3 furkids. We have a real barking problem as well, especially when someone comes to the house and the 3 dogs are all barking at once. I have tried everything as well, and the only thing I can do right now is to remove the 3 dogs and put them in their crates in another room. This takes me a couple of minutes (I do this* before *I open the door) and it doesn't stop their barking, they are just in another room so it is not so loud by the door. After I have had my consultation, I'll let you know what I have learned. I haven't set a firm date with her yet, but I'm hoping sometime in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Hey that is an idea







by the time I caught them and tried to put them in another room who ever was at the door would be gone. What I neet way to get rid of the people trying to get you to buy something







Sometimes I just figure that they are convinced that I am deaf so they just do a Maltese version of yelling to tell me that there is someone at the door. Only problem is that they can hear someone before the doorbell rings and I can't hear the doorbell because they are barking







If you do find an idea that might work I would be more then willing to try it


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

I am not sure this will work for you, but mine do hear people coming up the driveway way before the door bell rings. As soon as they start I tell them in a soft happy tone "thank you, now that is enough", thank you, good puppy" And they stop. Before I had to add "hush now". But they got the message. Every now and then I give them a treat so that it is not expected all the time (and that would do the trick to shut any dog!







(A good chocolate candy bar would shut me up too! I know, I'm









Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Thanks for that idea







I will give it a try but I have a sneaking feeling that they can hear people comming better then I can. With that thought in mind though I think I will try listening more carefully and see if I can catch them before they start letting me know. If that doesn't work I think I will just buy myself a big chocolate bar, ignore them totally (and whoever comes to the door, probably don't want to buy whatever they have anyway), go deaf with them barking but happy cause I have chocolate


----------



## Koa (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Deanna+Oct 21 2005, 06:51 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












I had a cat that would open his mouth to _catch_ the water from the squirt bottle!!! 

Those kind of animals are the toughest to train, but man I love an animal with attitude!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=112000
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hahaha... Koa loves the squirt bottle too. And he also likes jars of coins, shrill shrieks from us, and all of the other things that are meant to deter behavior. We try to ignore him when he is barking, since it's usually for attention.

Re: main poster. Is your dog scared? Is that why he is barking? Maybe he is being socialized too quickly? I don't really know, our puppy is too young to meet other dogs. We'll probably have trouble with that too.


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

My trainer suggested to a Pomeranian that would not stop yipping (it was cute!) to use vinegar in the squirt bottle! Something about the smell they don't like... it worked for about 3-4 dogs in the class! By the end of the course, most of the didn't bark nearly as much! The only thing is, then your dog smells like vinegar!!!









Hope this helps!!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I can't see me using vinegar because my aim is terrible and I would be afaid of getting it into their eyes. I do have a funny one about vinegar though. When one of my sons was in kindergarden (long time ago) there was a terrible problem with head lice. Luckly my son never got them but I was told that if you used vinegar as a rince after shampooing that if there were any eggs they would let go. Sooooo being a good mommy (and not wanting my dear son to get head lice) I would wash his head daily and then follow with the vinegar rince. I was under the impression that you had to leave it in and not rince it out







The poor kid smelled like a plate of french fries for most of the time







and to this day he can't stand the smell of vinegar


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

That's funny! 

I have heard that vinegar is good for your hair. It makes it shine.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

That is so funny, it's sort of like his hair has been pickled.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Don't let him know that I told you about it. I think it was really funny and he still dosen't see the humor in it


----------

